# Need help with ICD-10 codes for the following:



## kmikensana (Oct 9, 2017)

Any help or info is really appreciated:


1. Circumcision follow-up, healing circumcision, and circumcision re-check 

2. Abdominal epilepsy 

3. Trauma/injury to TOENAIL

4. Wound check on abd, surgery incision opened

5. Learning disabilities 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## lindsay26 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Damage to toenail*

Start at S91.2. You will need to figure out which toe and what type of trauma before you code.


----------

